# Ruaidhrí Faolán (Rory) and Shadow Mist (Ongoing Thread)



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Shadow Mist
​
Shadow Mist is a Blue Merle Shetland Sheepdog (Sheltie)

Shadow came from "Majestic Shelties" who breeds only for show.

That means the breeder is breeding strictly for herself by matching the best of the breed in the parents to try to produce a puppy that will be eligible to show. 
The parents both have to be tested with to ensure they don't have breed specific health issues that might carry genetically to the offspring. 
If a puppy is oversize, under size or has medical issues or physical traits that are considered to be "faults" when showing dogs, then those puppies are sold as pets. 
The puppies are measured each week to see if they are staying within "standard" and other traits such as their gait, stance, fur, tail, etc. are all evaluated as well. 
It turned out that this little male is "probably" going to be just about 1/4 inch too tall to show.

The breeder contacted me on Sunday, 9/17 when she decided to make him available for adoption as a pet.

I worked out the logistics and drove up to Cleveland OH on Tuesday, 9/21 to meet him.
I stayed overnight, picked him up the next morning and made the 7 hour one-way drive back home!

Birthdate: February 22, 2017

Shadow arrived home to become part of the renowned "FaeryBee Flock" Wednesday, September 20, 2017

Shadow is a very sweet tempered, calm and loving little boy and I'm completely head over heels in love with him!

Shadow Mist will be joined by another little sheltie (from a different breeder) on October 14th and will become the official "big brother" at that time.


































*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Deb, 

He's a gorgeous little boy! I love his noble visage  

I can tell he's going to be a wonderful member of the flock! Please don't hesitate to post as many photos of him as you'd like  We'd all appreciate it! :laughing2:

Congratulations!


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Beautiful colouring!

He looks so calm and at ease there; lovely addition. :001_wub:


----------



## kzaz (Jul 6, 2017)

He is absolutely gorgeous!! 
Lovely name too.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

He is gorgeous, congratulations! I absolutely adore Shelties and want to own one myself someday! He looks like he's going to be very loved and will have a happy life with you and your flock


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you everyone! :grouphug:

I must admit that if I didn't feel very strongly about Shadow having a sheltie playmate, I'd be extremely happy having him as a solo pup.

However, having had a solo sheltie in the past I saw how strongly Misty Blue bonded to me and the separation anxiety she went through whenever I wasn't around. 
Those issues led me to get two shelties the next time.

Autumn and Kylie were wonderful together and it was so much fun watching them run and play together! (I can't run as well as I used to when I was younger.  LOL)

I'm very interested to see if Shadow will indeed be a good influence on Rory when Rory arrives since he'll be a wee boy of only 8 weeks when he comes home.

It's also going to be fun having a blue merle and a sable as having both at the same time will be a first for me! :blush:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What a handsome boy he is, looks like he has settled right in. When Rory comes, Shadow will be able to show him around the house and let him know what the rules are, maybe that will make it easier on you.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Shadow Mist*

:hug::hug::hug:What a handsome youngster. The markings are a unique characteristic. He seems to have passed through the adjustments of early puppy training with ease, even though still very young. Congrats to you and Ted.
Love and Blessings From our family to yours. :music:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Shadow got to run and play off-leash with his friend "Finnegan" (a little bishon mix) out on the hill near the golf course this evening.
They had a wonderful time chasing and tumbling with one another.

Now, little Shadow is plumb worn out! He's having a nap before bedtime with his hedgehog toy whose name is "Hoggie". 
















*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, Shadow is such a sweet boy! He looks like he's having a very well deserved nap after his romp with Finnegan


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I love the picture of him with his toy. So nice to have someone/something to snuggle with.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Shadow is beautiful. 
Having an older dog is so nice and hopefully, it will make Rory's transition easier.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Ohh how cute Shadow looks all tuckered out from playing with his new friend .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Introducing Ruaidhrí Faolán (Rory)*

*Introducing Ruaidhrí Faolán (Rory)

Rory was born August 16, 2017 
He joined the FaeryBee Family Household October 14th.

Shadow greeting his new baby "brother"










Shadow is 7.5 months old and Rory is 8 weeks old










Ruaidhrí means "Red King"
Faolán means "Little Wolf"
Rory is the Little Red Wolf King


















​*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oohh Rory is SO adorable Deborah!! 

He is so small, and he's super fuzzy and soft looking . I love these pics! Rory looks so well mannered.. Shadow had no idea he was going to be a big brother! Looks like he'll do a fine job .

Congratulations on the FaeryBee Flock's +2 :jumping: and the newest little member!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Goodness gracious! Rory is such a beautiful precious boy!!!  :wow: 

I'm so glad he's settling in well, and it looks like Shadow is going to be an excellent big brother  

I can't wait to see more of both of them


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh My, Rory is precious and Shadow is like '*I* have to be big brother?!'

I bet they will have so much fun growing up together. They're absolutely precious.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

They’re both absolutely gorgeous Deborah, and they’re going to have so much fun together when Rory is just that little bit older.  Is that a miniature hedgehog in Rory’s crate too?
I’m sure the breeder will be delighted to see those photos, did Shadow join you when collecting Rory or did you return home with a little surprise furball?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



Oohh Rory is SO adorable Deborah!! 

He is so small, and he's super fuzzy and soft looking . I love these pics! Rory looks so well mannered.. Shadow had no idea he was going to be a big brother! Looks like he'll do a fine job .

Congratulations on the FaeryBee Flock's +2 :jumping: and the newest little member!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Julie!
Rory is very tiny - right now he weighs only 5 lbs 3 oz. (Shadow weighs in at a hefty 21.8 lbs.) 
Rory is very fragile but a little spitfire!
I'll post some picture of him "wrestling" with Shadow later tonight. 



StarlingWings said:



Goodness gracious! Rory is such a beautiful precious boy!!!  :wow:

I'm so glad he's settling in well, and it looks like Shadow is going to be an excellent big brother 

I can't wait to see more of both of them 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star
I can tell you the two of them are keeping me hopping! I just can't believe Rory will be almost as big as Shadow in just a few months time. hmy:



JRS said:



They're both absolutely gorgeous Deborah, and they're going to have so much fun together when Rory is just that little bit older.  Is that a miniature hedgehog in Rory's crate too?
I'm sure the breeder will be delighted to see those photos, did Shadow join you when collecting Rory or did you return home with a little surprise furball?

Click to expand...

Julia, 
I tried to explain to Shadow for a couple of weeks that he was going to get a new baby brother, but I'm not sure he believed me!
We elected to have Shadow stay at home when we went to pick up Rory.
I thought it would be too much stress for the little guy to have to experience his first long distance (2+ hours) car ride with another dog.
Shadow alternates between being very protective/gentle with Rory and thinking Rory is big enough to pounce on! 
It's kind of like having a toddler around a newborn baby.
Yes, that is a minature hedgehog in Rory's cage. :laughing:

Both Shadow and Rory have appropriately sized hedgehogs and each have a toy sheep that looks like the Sherri Lewis puppet "Lambchop". Shadow has big Lambchop and Rory has mini Lambchop.*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

They are both so cute!! My dog has one of those hedgehogs, and she LOVES it


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So cute. In that first picture of Shadow meeting Rory I think I hear Shadow saying to himself, "Are you real or are you a new toy?"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Hunterkat said:



They are both so cute!! My dog has one of those hedgehogs, and she LOVES it

Click to expand...

 My previous dogs, Kylie and Autumn had hedgehogs so Shadow and Rory naturally had to have them too! 
And, of course, they have to have lambs since they are Shetland Sheepdogs. :laughing2:



Cody said:



So cute. In that first picture of Shadow meeting Rory I think I hear Shadow saying to himself, "Are you real or are you a new toy?" 

Click to expand...

Absolutely, he seems to think Rory is a "live" playtoy!!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Haha I was also going to mention the matching hedgehogs appropriate to their respective sizes! I noticed that too :laughing2:. Then the lambs, of course! 

Is Shadow about full grown visually, and just has some filling out to do? What is the approx. adult weight of a Sheltie? It's amazing to think tiny little Rory will be there soon too! They grow up so fast.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



Haha I was also going to mention the matching hedgehogs appropriate to their respective sizes! I noticed that too :laughing2:. Then the lambs, of course! 

Is Shadow about full grown visually, and just has some filling out to do? What is the approx. adult weight of a Sheltie? It's amazing to think tiny little Rory will be there soon too! They grow up so fast.

Click to expand...

Yes, Shadow is about as big as he will get. He may grow another 1/4". 
As he matures, his coat will thicken up. 
The fur will grow longer around his face and ruff area.

The breed standards for Adult Shelties are:
Height: 13-16 inches
Weight: 15-25 pounds
Life Expectancy: 12-14 years*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What excellent pictures. Both beautiful dog's and that little Rory is as cute as they come, definitely better keep him under lock and key so he don't get "puppynapped"....:001_smile:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Randy! :hug:

I'm so enjoying watching the two of them playing together and Rory has already grown quite a bit in just the short time I've had him.

They certainly don't stay little for long. :blush:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My boys are going up so quickly!

Rory is now 5 months old









Shadow is 11 months old









Their favorite time of day is playtime on the hill






*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are absolutely adorable! I can't believe they've grown so fast  

What precious boys you have, the photos made me smile!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I love their pictures!


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow, time flies!
Still as cute as ever, and a lovely looking park area too.
They both look very happy there.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



They are absolutely adorable! I can't believe they've grown so fast 

What precious boys you have, the photos made me smile! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star
The boys are quite a handful yet at this age but I love them to pieces. 



Hunterkat said:



I love their pictures!

Click to expand...

 Thank you. :blush:



JRS said:



Wow, time flies!
Still as cute as ever, and a lovely looking park area too.
They both look very happy there. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Julia
That area is some of the "common ground" of the townhouse cluster. 
Beyond the creek seen in the background, where the path starts winding back upward, that property belongs to a private golf course.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful boys, Shadow's coat looks so nice and Rory is so cute with the ball in his mouth, won't be too long and his coat will be as long as Shadow's.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cody said:



Beautiful boys, Shadow's coat looks so nice and Rory is so cute with the ball in his mouth, won't be too long and his coat will be as long as Shadow's.

Click to expand...

Thank you. 
You're right - Rory's "big boy" coat is starting to come in now - I see a difference almost every day.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I think it might be time for an update on the boys .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my gosh! I didn't realize it has been a full year since I posted about the boys. 
I'll try to upload some pictures to Imgur this weekend and update the thread.
Thanks for the reminder, Julie. :blush:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Whew! I thought I'd posted a couple of pictures of Shadow and Rory since we moved and - I did! 
They were in my "FaeryBee Flock + Two" Thread. 

Here they are along with a few new ones





















































I do have a few more on my phone, I just have to manage to get them onto my computer...*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Deb, thank you SO MUCH for posting more pics of your sweet boys. They are absolutely adorable and seeing them made my day so much better  

They are such handsome boys!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Such handsome boys, you must spend a lot of time on grooming with those perfectly beautiful coats.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you both!

Here are the rest of the pictures, as promised.  They aren't as clear because they were taken on my phone. :blush:



































​*


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Your boys are very handsome. It’s obvious they’re very loved and extremely well taken care of. Two very lucky pooches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you Deb for posting pics of your beautiful boys again! They’re both so adorable. I don’t think I realized Shadow has bicolor eyes!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Gracious! It's been a long time since we've had a little update about Shadow Mist and Ruaidhrí Faolán (Rory)
































Thanks for stopping by to see us!
Love,
Shadow and Rory*​


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They are such beautiful boys!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, they're gorgeous, and look like they're so happy and healthy!  Love to see them  Thanks for posting, Faery~


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Shadow: Checking out OUR new rug
Rory: Wait! I have an itch!*​










*Shadow: It passes.
Rory: Good enough to nap on!*​


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you buy the rug to match the dogs, it goes perfectly with them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*😂 You're right!! I actually did not buy it to match the dogs and I noticed it matches after I posted the pictures. LOL.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are SO cute!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rory loves to lie on his little blanket











Shadow wants to know what's going on.








*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They are so beautiful, must take a lot of grooming for those beautiful coats.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, I'm so glad we get to see more of their cute faces


----------

